# Lowrance/Erie Walleye



## jacks or better (Jun 17, 2013)

My older Lowrance Lcx26 crapped out today, looking to upgrade and want to buy a 7" unit that will mark fish at higher speed IE 20-25mph. Can anyone make some suggestions? I'm not interested in a touch screen and need GPS as well.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

As far as marking fish at higher speeds, that has more to do with transducer and transducer install location then what fish finder you have. I personally would recommend Lowrance HDS7 gen2, depending on what your hull is made of, I would suggest the Airmar P79 transducer for shoot thru hull. Transom mounted transducers will work just fine also, as long as they are installed properly. Or you could drill a hole in bottom of boat and install a thru hull transducer. (best, most expensive option)
This is just my opinion.


----------



## jacks or better (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Larry, I have no problem with bottom lock or reading depth at higher speeds, can is assume I have my transducer properly located? I figured my older unit couldn't read at higher speed, could it still be transducer related?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Its hard to say without seeing it my self. Is there lots of clutter/interference on screen when running on plane? You could still see depth but have to much turbulence causing screen to clutter up at high speeds. You know what to look for when running? Fish will not show up as arches when running fast. On my HDS10 at plane they show up as little vertical "tick" marks on the screen. Could be just need to adjust settings on fishfinder, lower transducer down a little, or possibly reroute your transducer cable away from other wires, to eliminate engine noise from screen. I rerouted mine this last spring and it made a world of difference. Everyone that sees mine now asked how I got it to display so clear at 20+ mph.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The elite 7s have great bang for the buck, 7 inch widescreen with broadband downscan


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

K gonefishin said:


> The elite 7s have great bang for the buck, 7 inch widescreen with broadband downscan


Agreed, but if you do a lot of fishing I would put out the $ and get the HDS-8. Don't get the HDS-7, the quick buttons on the HDS-8 are invaluable when your searching for eyes, and trust me even after you get a 8" screen you'll be kickin' yourself "why didn't I just get the 10" "
and with the HDS you have the option of getting side scan when/or if you want to.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

spectrum said:


> Agreed, but if you do a lot of fishing I would put out the $ and get the HDS-8. Don't get the HDS-7, the quick buttons on the HDS-8 are invaluable when your searching for eyes, and trust me even after you get a 8" screen you'll be kickin' yourself "why didn't I just get the 10" "
> and with the HDS you have the option of getting side scan when/or if you want to.


I hear ya, I picked up a HDS-7 used it once then sold it to a friend then got an 8, heck I have two 8's on my dash and I'll never have anything less


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

ive got a hds 7 gen2 touch. its great, best investment ive made!! I can mark fish at 25/30 mph. but is more sencitive at slower speeds. mostly its transducer location!!


----------

